# Drywall Material Pricing



## dbuchanan (Aug 19, 2008)

I am still looking to find an active website that updates drywall prices per board. I am a GC and looking to track this weekly. Any ideas? (Other than Home Depot)
Thank you


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

dbuchanan said:


> I am still looking to find an active website that updates drywall prices per board. I am a GC and looking to track this weekly. Any ideas? (Other than Home Depot)
> Thank you


 Whats up with that ???? Are you trying to find the cheap of the cheap ? It varies to where you live ..... and most will not give out a ( per board ) price every job is different. From a cracker box style home to a custom home to commercial so giving out a per board price does not work, there are to many variables... I would never give out a price without knowing what is involved , it is a good way to get burned and go out of business.....and not only that every drywall contractor has different methods of completing there work so a uniform Price per board does not work....


----------



## dbuchanan (Aug 19, 2008)

*Drywall Pricing*

My boss just wanted to see if there was a public website that could give us a general idea of the drywall pricing per week. I have found them for concrete, lumber, copper, etc. and graph each week to see where we are at with costs. Not trying to under bid as we are the purchaser. Thanks for the info


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Um dont fink so, oh wait maybe there is. It's called the stock market.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't think he's looking for our prices. Maybe the actual rock price? Or am I reading it wrong?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Probably needs to talk to a supply house. My price is set until an increase/decrease from the mill/s comes in. It shouldn't change day to day or week to week. The increase letters are going out right now for July, am told. Increase...:lol::lol::lol:


----------

